# Car Insurance deal...



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi All,

Looking for car insurance... try here...

http://www.mofomos.com/a_plan.php

I have spoken to A-Plan, quote the reference number and hopefully pay not a lot for car insurance  (Mods, I do not get any money for each policy taken out, or commission, I am just trying to be helpful, but please remove this post if you wish)

Moff


----------

